# Erase/Titanium Stack ????



## Dirty_Harris (Mar 25, 2011)

I am thinking of buying this stack, I have never taken anything like this before. Do you think this would be too strong to start off on? 

Also, if i did buy this, what could i epect from this stack and what sides?

I have tried to find reviews of this stack but im not having any luck.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 25, 2011)

Stacks :: Erase + Titanium Stack (1 + 1 Units) -

Here is a great deal on it.  I have taken both separately but together they have many synergies.  You could even add ECA to this for better fat loss.  Either way, with a proper diet and training these will assist you with your cut.  It is a potent test boosting stack so be ready for some fun workouts.


----------



## Dirty_Harris (Mar 25, 2011)

are they any sides to this stack?


----------



## S2kracer (Mar 26, 2011)

Has anyone run Erase with a serm during PCT? Would you want to run an Erase + Titanium during PCT?

Never seen anyone talk about Titanium anywhere yet.


----------



## Blake_m__ (Mar 30, 2011)

I just finished a bottle of titanium on its own and really liked it.  Definitely worked based on pimples showing up and had a few people say they have noticed a difference


----------



## S2kracer (Mar 31, 2011)

Is Titanium a PH? If not what are
 the goals/benefit of stacking with erase?


----------



## Blake_m__ (Apr 4, 2011)

Nah its not a PH its a natty test booster.  Havent stacked it with erase before but read around that its a good combo and is generally sold as a combo


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 4, 2011)

Erase has anti-estrogen and cortisol modulation effects.  It's a very good supplement that I have used to great effect.  3 bottles later and I really like it lol

Titanium I've used, also a great supplement.  It's a fenugreek supplement and is VERY well priced for how much you get.

Both of these are excellent products.  I'd suggest you guys take a look at Adamantium or TCF-1 for a DAA product to stack with the other two.  That is, IMO, the ultimate natural stack for leaning out, adding muscle/strength, etc.


----------

